# Happy Holidays to those near and far.



## Carla D (Dec 24, 2018)

Happy Holidays to everyone in BackYardHerds. May everyone have a safe and delightful season.

I have an interesting question for everyone. Since this is a huge time for traveling how much do you pay at the pump for a gallon of regular or unleaded gasoline in your neck of the woods?

We are at what I believe to be this years lowest prices. *$2.23/gallon of unleaded.*


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 24, 2018)

Down to 1.93 here in Va.  Diesel is down to 2.69 for on road and 2.39 for the tractors and such.


----------



## Carla D (Dec 24, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> Down to 1.93 here in Va.  Diesel is down to 2.69 for on road and 2.39 for the tractors and such.


It’s kinda odd how gas is much lower this year than it was this spring or summer. Isn’t gas usually jacked up in price by $.30-0.50 for those traveling at Christmas time.
@farmerjan , what do most tractors and such run on? I thought it was diesel. It’s regular?


----------



## Rammy (Dec 24, 2018)

I paid $1.70 for my gas today. I used my fuel points to knock off 40  cents. Its normally $2.18 a gallon. Some places are higher.


----------



## Carla D (Dec 24, 2018)

Rammy said:


> I paid $1.70 for my gas today. I used my fuel points to knock off 40  cents. Its normally $2.18 a gallon. Some places are higher.


I never thought anybody would ever pay less than $2.00 ever again. Even if you used fuel points, that’s a darn good price.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 24, 2018)

Here in Va., and I thought pretty much nationwide, diesel for road use is "clear" , you pay all taxes etc.  Off-road diesel is dyed with red color and it is the same basic diesel, but you are not paying the road taxes etc.,,  So if you put off road in your "on-road"  truck and you get caught, it is a huge fine and all sorts of "sh#t".   Just like Kerosene.  Used to be it was just kerosene, "clear",  and you used it for heaters and lamps and whatever.  We also put some in the diesel trucks to keep the diesel from "gelling" in the winter.  But you didn't pay taxes on it.  So now, most all places have "dyed" kerosene, so that we can't "get away with putting it in our trucks".... BUT it will screw up the wicks on your kerosene heaters and your lamps and such.  There are a few places that sell it "not dyed" but it is more because you are also paying the "road tax" on it now.


----------



## Carla D (Dec 24, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> Here in Va., and I thought pretty much nationwide, diesel for road use is "clear" , you pay all taxes etc.  Off-road diesel is dyed with red color and it is the same basic diesel, but you are not paying the road taxes etc.,,  So if you put off road in your "on-road"  truck and you get caught, it is a huge fine and all sorts of "sh#t".   Just like Kerosene.  Used to be it was just kerosene, "clear",  and you used it for heaters and lamps and whatever.  We also put some in the diesel trucks to keep the diesel from "gelling" in the winter.  But you didn't pay taxes on it.  So now, most all places have "dyed" kerosene, so that we can't "get away with putting it in our trucks".... BUT it will screw up the wicks on your kerosene heaters and your lamps and such.  There are a few places that sell it "not dyed" but it is more because you are also paying the "road tax" on it now.


I had n idea about colored gasoline/diesel. I don’t even know how to drive a tractor, let alone fuel it up.


----------



## Carla D (Dec 24, 2018)

In our neighboring town unleaded gas is $1.96. I really never though we would ever get below $2.00. I remember when gas costs hit the $1.00/gallon. I think when I first started driving it was $0.80+.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 24, 2018)

I'll really date myself..... I remember the gas wars when it got down to $.30 gallon.  And then I remember the gas shortages.... when you could get gas on even or odd days, according to your liscense  plate;  or you could only get $5.00...... lines were miles long.... people paid other people to sit in line with their vehicle to get it filled up.....
Anyone remember getting S&H green stamps.... or Triple S blue stamps???? Or Flying A  gas????? eventually Getty bought it out if I remember.... My grandparents had a gas station through all that......
The GOOD OLE DAYS


----------



## Rammy (Dec 24, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> I'll really date myself..... I remember the gas wars when it got down to $.30 gallon.  And then I remember the gas shortages.... when you could get gas on even or odd days, according to your liscense  plate;  or you could only get $5.00...... lines were miles long.... people paid other people to sit in line with their vehicle to get it filled up.....
> Anyone remember getting S&H green stamps.... or Triple S blue stamps???? Or Flying A  gas????? eventually Getty bought it out if I remember.... My grandparents had a gas station through all that......
> The GOOD OLE DAYS


I remember the gas wars, too. And the odd, even days.
Yes, I remember the green stamps. Mom would collect them in books, take them to this store when she got enough to "buy" something.


----------



## Carla D (Dec 24, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> I'll really date myself..... I remember the gas wars when it got down to $.30 gallon.  And then I remember the gas shortages.... when you could get gas on even or odd days, according to your liscense  plate;  or you could only get $5.00...... lines were miles long.... people paid other people to sit in line with their vehicle to get it filled up.....
> Anyone remember getting S&H green stamps.... or Triple S blue stamps???? Or Flying A  gas????? eventually Getty bought it out if I remember.... My grandparents had a gas station through all that......
> The GOOD OLE DAYS


I don’t quite remember about the gas shortage, even/odd days, or being limited to $5.00. But, I’m pretty sure my parents remember those days. My dad was a truck driver. He always came home with S&H green stamps and I think Flying A. It was my job to lickem and stickem in the right books. I also had the job of washing his stinky dirty laundry. I never complained either because I got to keep any and all money that he left in his pocket. One time I found a $100. But, I gave it to him because I didn’t feel right about keeping that.

It wasn’t Flying A. It was gold stamps. Gold and green stamps.


----------



## Carla D (Dec 24, 2018)

@Rammy and @farmerjan, neither of you are old because you remember those things. It simply means that you survived the tough times and could do it again if that ever arises. You also know how to appreciate what you have.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 24, 2018)

@Carla D ;  Thank you for that compliment.  That gave me a little "kick in the pants" to make me be more positive about all the negative things we have been enduring, and to appreciate things that I have probably not been doing lately.  And to realize that yeah, it could be worse....


----------



## Carla D (Dec 24, 2018)

farmerjan said:


> @Carla D ;  Thank you for that compliment.  That gave me a little "kick in the pants" to make me be more positive about all the negative things we have been enduring, and to appreciate things that I have probably not been doing lately.  And to realize that yeah, it could be worse....


There is a huge advantage to having experienced those sort of things. I hope we never go through anything like that again. But while in only in my mid the late forties we were very very poor when I was young and into my early teens. My parents struggled really hard. There were a few times that my mom felt very fortunate to have found a few coins in our toy box so she could buy us milk. I don’t think I had any store bought clothes until I was in 7th grade. My mom sacrificed her own wardrobe to keep me and my brothers in clothes. I have faced hard times in my adult life. But I know that was nothing compared to the several years they struggled.


----------

